# Run Free Rajah (Ruey)



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ruey went to the rainbow bridge this morning at the vet's office. I left the room as the vet came in so my mom and her boyfriend could have that intimate moment with her without it being to crowded. My mom says she went peacefully. She was around 19 years old, so she lead a full life. She was sweet and cuddly and a wonderful pet and I will miss her dearly.









My mom took this picture within the last month. She was healthy until the last week of her life, so she didn't suffer too much.

At the end she just wasn't Ruey anymore, so I wasn't horribly sad, because I knew she just wanted to sleep and let go. I feel a little guilty for not being very emotional.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

No reason to feel guilty. People mourn differently, it doesn't mean you cared less.


{{{hug}}} I'm glad she's resting peacefully now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a beautiful cat, Becky. I imagine she's at the Bridge attending the latest meeting of the gorgeous divas with Velvet and Cinderella and all the other lovely cats we've lost.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Cat are strange and wonderful creatures, they can be very active all their lives and then almost over night become old and feeble.
Actually seems much better then having a long slow decline in health.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Ruey was a beautiful cat with soulful eyes. In the photo she looks very wonderful for her age. I'm so glad she had a peaceful passing.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear she's gone. She would have had an amazing life and you know it was her time so that's probably why you weren't as emotional as you probably thought you'd be. *hugs*


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

She was beautiful and now she's at peace. RIP Ruey.


----------



## princessbear (May 19, 2011)

She certainly was a beautiful cat - and you and your family did a very unselfish thing letting her go before she really suffered. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Ruey was lovely.


----------



## Charley Sullivan (Jan 16, 2012)

She was fine looking cat. Sorry for your loss. To live 19 years she must have been happy and well cared for.


----------

